# Rumor: Knicks Covet Stephen Curry In Draft



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> A rumor that has been gaining steam is that the Knicks will select Stephen Curry with their 8th pick. We've received word that there could be truth to this from inside sources claiming that Curry chose to put his name into the draft this year based on the Knicks assuring Curry that they would use their lottery selection to draft him. Obviously a lot could happen between now and the draft. The Knicks could always win the lottery (they're not using a top 3 pick on him) or trade their pick. But it appears to be a legitimate possibility that if the Knicks have the 8th pick on draft night they will use it on Curry. Curry's game would fit extremely well in Mike D'Antoni's wide open style and his scoring ability would be enhanced.


http://www.nbadraft.net/node/5605

The Knicks should focus on defense, but if we can get someone with great defensive skills in trades then I wouldn't mind this pick.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Damn, try and get some damn size.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Not much of that at the 8 spot. I think the Knicks should pick Flynn over Curry. He's more of a point than Curry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HB's avatar is kinda freaky...

Curry is a D'Antoni like player, but I dont really think he's much of a need. Some size and/or a pure PG would be better.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

HB said:


> ^Not much of that at the 8 spot. I think the Knicks should pick Flynn over Curry. He's more of a point than Curry.


That would be a choice I can get behind.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Update:



> There is no promise from the Knicks, Stephen Curry's father said, but the Davidson star would be "a perfect fit" for Mike D'Antoni's system. "I think any point guard would love to play for the Knicks and the system they have," Dell Curry said Tuesday in a phone interview with Newsday. "The freedom he gives guys offensively to make plays and looking at how Stephen's game is, I think it would be a perfect fit. But there's several teams around the league I think would also fit that bill." Curry, who played 14 seasons in the NBA, Tuesday shot down an Internet-based rumor that said the Knicks promised they'd draft his son if they remained in the No. 8 overall slot. "I don't know where that came from," Curry said. "I've never spoken to Donnie Walsh at all. Stephen doesn't have an agent, so that's news to me. That definitely wasn't the reason for Stephen leaving school. I don't know how you can guarantee anybody stuff this early. The lottery results haven't even come out. That was surprising. There's no truth to it on my end."


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spcurry1312760643may12,0,2867615.story


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont see Curry as an 8th pick for the knicks...this really the kind of selection to make when you have a superstar doing the bulk of the ballhandling like a Lebron Kobe or wade...and even so would select that guy with the 8th pick?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Curry is a hard guy to figure*

I can't really get a read on how good he'll be. He could be a journeyman role player like his father or he could end up being a Mark Price type. I sure prefer him over guys like Jennings, Holiday, and Derozan. We know Curry has some real strengths. Those guys are great athletes trying to be ball players.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Curry is a hard guy to figure*



alphaorange said:


> I can't really get a read on how good he'll be. He could be a journeyman role player like his father or he could end up being a Mark Price type. I sure prefer him over guys like Jennings, Holiday, and Derozan. We know Curry has some real strengths. Those guys are great athletes trying to be ball players.


all the draft sites basically have Curry as the next mike bibby at best ...except to me , he really isn't as athletic as bibby , he lacks bibby's leaping ability or his 1st step.

mark price is actually a much better comparison .


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If we do end up walking away with this guy in the draft, I hope it is done from us trading down and acquiring either a 2nd draft pick or a more favorable contract in return. I don't think Curry is worth the 8th pick but I do believe that the guy may be among the best fit's for what we do offensively on the floor.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gimme Jennings. You heard it here first, he'll be 10 times the player Steph Curry will. Brandon Jennings is the PURE PG we need, and he plays in Europe now too. Let's hope that the Knicks are bluffing with Curry and are as interested in Jennings as I am.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Stephen Curry knows what he wants: to be a Knick*


> "New York is the most ideal situation right now," Curry said. "To play in the (Madison Square) Garden 41 games a season? That’s a legacy. How can you beat it?"


They pick Curry and Lebron will be soon to follow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Curry is a hard guy to figure*



Da Grinch said:


> all the draft sites basically have Curry as the next mike bibby at best ...except to me , he really isn't as athletic as bibby , he lacks bibby's leaping ability or his 1st step.
> 
> mark price is actually a much better comparison .


Bibby and athleticism shouldn't be in the same sentence...leaping ability? Come on now, he looks lead footed out there. Matter of fact I have never seen Bibby dunk, Curry dunks easily. Bibby's also not particularly quick, he's just a guy who maximizes his skills on the court.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Moot point, HB*

I think Curry will be taken before 8. He is far and away the best shooter in the draft and he has a quick release. Odds are he will grow at least another inch and become (at least) the outside shooter that every team needs and craves.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

are we trying to build a euroleague team here? no to stepehen curry......we dont need JJ Redick with better handles........nate robinson would be posting this guy up in practice


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I said this before, but I will do so again.

Give me Tyreke Evans, Jrue Holliday, Brandon Jennings, Ricky Rubio (If we manage to trade up), or Demar DeRozan instead. I just named 5 guys, at least 2 of which I think will def. be available by the time we pick at 8. My money is on Jrue or DeRozan, but I prefer Jennings (obviously) or Evans instead if possible. In other words, NO Stephen Curry. What is Donnie's infatuation with soft players?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thats a dumb statement...*

He has one weakness and one only. He is not an athletic specimen, which will keep him from being a stopper. BFD....it simply is not the end all. He is smart, unselfish, has a GREAT, not good, skill, is adequate size for a PG, and is very tough. Not to mention he has a passion for the game. Who's your choice?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> I said this before, but I will do so again.
> 
> Give me Tyreke Evans, Jrue Holliday, Brandon Jennings, Ricky Rubio (If we manage to trade up), or Demar DeRozan instead. I just named 5 guys, at least 2 of which I think will def. be available by the time we pick at 8. My money is on Jrue or DeRozan, but I prefer Jennings (obviously) or Evans instead if possible. In other words, NO Stephen Curry. What is Donnie's infatuation with soft players?


Outside of Rubio, Curry is the most proven out of all those players, you call a guy soft when he singlehandedly lead his team to the Elite 8 not too long ago. He's done more with less, the only guy on that list that hasnt played with real talent.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

HB said:


> Outside of Rubio, Curry is the most proven out of all those players, you call a guy soft when he singlehandedly lead his team to the Elite 8 not too long ago. He's done more with less, the only guy on that list that hasnt played with real talent.


he led his team to the elite 8 as a scorer.........i forget the kid's name, but they had a serviceable pg who did a great job in the tourney outside of missing that last chance 3 vs kanses.

what happened to the team this year? davidson went nowhere, in part because CUrry assumed the PG role.........he's not going to be a #1 scoring option in the NBA, he'll have to be a PG, and in that regard, he's lacking.......

plus he'll get lit up defending most PG's.....most PG's in the league are either strong enough to go thru him, or quick enough to go right by him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol you forgot the pg's name, which is exactly my point. A bunch of no names. Davidson cant attract decent players, with Curry being the exception. If you watched any of their games this year, you'd know Curry's teammates shouldn't even be playing Div. 1 ball. There was a game where the opposing coach decided to double team all game long, thats just how reliable they think his teammates are.

You are just making excuses in regards what Curry can or cant do. He averaged over 6 assists this past season, he's no point guard but he can handle and distribute the rock. He can play a Terry/Bibby type role. Whilst Curry might not be as strong as most pg's as you say, (though I wonder how the Conleys, Lowrys', Rondos' of the league fit into that category), Curry is definitely quick to keep up with most points.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol you forgot the pg's name, which is exactly my point. A bunch of no names. Davidson cant attract decent players, with Curry being the exception. If you watched any of their games this year, you'd know Curry's teammates shouldn't even be playing Div. 1 ball. There was a game where the opposing coach decided to double team all game long, thats just how reliable they think his teammates are.
> 
> You are just making excuses in regards what Curry can or cant do. He averaged over 6 assists this past season, he's no point guard but he can handle and distribute the rock. He can play a Terry/Bibby type role. Whilst Curry might not be as strong as most pg's as you say, (though I wonder how the Conleys, Lowrys', Rondos' of the league fit into that category), Curry is definitely quick to keep up with most points.


it don't matter......the same bunch of "no names" with the pg, jason something, made it to the elite 8.....they basically returned everyone except for him, and they went nowhere this year.........

did you watch the game where they double teamed curry all game long? that was a dumb ploy and his teammates blew the other team out......Jason Terry isn't a bad player.......curry will never be like jason terry, but even if he did, he's not worth the 8th pick.

You dont think kyle lowry is strong??? have you seen him play? guy is a pitbull.......mike conley is a bust so far where he got drafted......and Rondo makes stephen curry look as slow as eddy curry.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So you wouldnt pick Jason Terry 8th in a draft like this? And you are wrong, two of Curry's Elite 8 teammates, starters for that matter didnt return to this present team, they were seniors during the Elite 8 run.

And how do you know what Curry will turn out to be? You know its the same criticisms they had against Ellis, and thats why he ended up going so low.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Ellis? Monta Ellis? Monta Ellis is 10 times the athlete Stephen Curry has ever been or will ever be. On the next level Stephen Curry is nothing but an undersized pure shooter with some deceptive ballhandling skills for a shooting guard, but he is NOT a pure 1.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If the knicks could they would say they like everyone projected to go in the lottery, it sure seems like they are trying to anyways


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You Knicksfan are just reaching now. Curry doesn't have to be Ellis to succeed. Again he is more of a Bibby/Terry player. Look man, he averaged 6apg on one of the most offensively challenged squads in college ball last year. His teammates couldnt even make open layups in the NIT tournament. He can play the 1 or 2, and still distribute the rock. He has his deficiencies but this is no slouch we are talking about. The one skill he excels at, is a skill that is always needed on the basketball court. He's A LIGHTS OUT SHOOTER.

Dude has a 36 inch vert, which is better than 'athletic studs' like Gerald Henderson and Terrence Williams in this years' draft.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What's your point, Knickfan?*

Curry is the same height as Ellis, twice the shooter, and passes the ball at least as well. It would appear he has a better feel for the game. Neither are very good defenders. BTW, Curry IS likely to grow since his plates have not closed, yet. Curry also chalked up a nearly 36" vert and bench pressed his body weight 10 times. Why don't you admit that you just don't know anything about him yet irrationally dislike him as a pick?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*In addition...*

you needn't worry about him as he'll be gone before #8.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: What's your point, Knickfan?*



alphaorange said:


> Curry is the same height as Ellis, twice the shooter, and passes the ball at least as well. It would appear he has a better feel for the game. Neither are very good defenders. BTW, Curry IS likely to grow since his plates have not closed, yet. Curry also chalked up a nearly 36" vert and bench pressed his body weight 10 times. Why don't you admit that you just don't know anything about him yet irrationally dislike him as a pick?


shooter with potential?? i think i've heard that before......you still upset we took wilson chandler in the 1st round instead of demetris nichols?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

HB said:


> So you wouldnt pick Jason Terry 8th in a draft like this? And you are wrong, two of Curry's Elite 8 teammates, starters for that matter didnt return to this present team, they were seniors during the Elite 8 run.
> 
> And how do you know what Curry will turn out to be? You know its the same criticisms they had against Ellis, and thats why he ended up going so low.


pick a side already.......first you say his teammates are trash, it's a one man team........now you're saying they lost 2 key guys......

bottom line is, everybody loses players in college basketball, davidson returned 10 of the top 13 high scorers from last year.....including the big guy in CUrry and went nowhere because he's not a PG.

tell me what the difference is between curry and daniel gibson with an extra inch or 2?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lol...*

I never wanted Nichols in the first. I wanted him as a 2nd rounder and I still like him. Keep the faith, he'll get there. Comparing Curry to him is asinine. Gibson can't carry Curry's jock.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lol...*



alphaorange said:


> I never wanted Nichols in the first. I wanted him as a 2nd rounder and I still like him. Keep the faith, he'll get there. Comparing Curry to him is asinine. Gibson can't carry Curry's jock.


daniel gibson could've put up the same numbers if he went to Davidson instead of Texas and shared the ball with aldridge and company.........they're the same thing, undersized 2 guards forced to play point..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Except Curry is a better shooter, and passer than Gibson. Is Curry a pure 1? No, but the guy is going to be a pretty good role player on the NBA level. Seriously now that he has teammates worth a damn he will get some more open looks on jumpers (and he has NBA range), plus he can really distribute the rock which he proved this past season. I won't be bummed if the Knicks take him. Could we get a better prospect down the road? Certainly but Curry would be a mighty nice piece next to LeBron in a year:champagne:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*One of the dumber things you have posted*

You are really comparing a 2nd round pick with a player that is s sure bet top ten pick? Beyond crazy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lol...*



knickstorm said:


> daniel gibson could've put up the same numbers if he went to Davidson instead of Texas and shared the ball with aldridge and company.........they're the same thing, undersized 2 guards forced to play point..


You really should stop...and you obviously missed my point in the earlier post, Curry's teammates are trash, but the team that went to the Elite 8 had two seniors on that team, their experience counts for something. Where are those guys now? Probably working at some desk job somewhere.

It seems you are just reaching. Curry's a much better shooter than Gibson and much more savvy. If Curry played with Aldridge, they'd have made the final four.

Lol @ Daniel Gibson leading the nation in scoring if he went to Davidson. You've gotta be ****ting me dude.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lol...*



HB said:


> You really should stop...and you obviously missed my point in the earlier post, Curry's teammates are trash, but the team that went to the Elite 8 had two seniors on that team, their experience counts for something. Where are those guys now? Probably working at some desk job somewhere.
> 
> It seems you are just reaching. Curry's a much better shooter than Gibson and much more savvy. If Curry played with Aldridge, they'd have made the final four.
> 
> Lol @ Daniel Gibson leading the nation in scoring if he went to Davidson. You've gotta be ****ting me dude.


blah blah blah......you can trash his teammates all you want, but it's same type of caliber players that CUrry faces on most night......curry will be nothing more than a daniel gibson type role player......he'd be lucky to even stay healthy in the league with his body.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Better do some more research...*

First you might want to check out his two-handed rebound slam at the Charlotte workout. While you are watching, you may also want to notice that he is no longer skinny.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lol...*



knickstorm said:


> blah blah blah......you can trash his teammates all you want, but it's same type of caliber players that CUrry faces on most night......curry will be nothing more than a daniel gibson type role player......he'd be lucky to even stay healthy in the league with his body.


Well in this particular thread, one guy's shown he has actually watched Curry and Davidson, the other is just reaching. Curry faces double teams on most nights, in the NBA he's going to be getting a ton of open looks. He isnt as injury prone as say an Oden or even Lawson from this draft, so where do you get the stay healthy thing from? Where in the world do you get this ideas from?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Better do some more research...*



alphaorange said:


> First you might want to check out his two-handed rebound slam at the Charlotte workout. While you are watching, you may also want to notice that he is no longer skinny.


Wait.....he's not skinny anymore?!?!?....Can I get a link, because I need proof.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In addition...*



alphaorange said:


> you needn't worry about him as he'll be gone before #8.


Well before No. 8.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If we're being honest though I would rather have Jonny Flynn, or Jrue Holiday before we select Curry. Flynn is probably an even better fit for our offensive system. He is quicker than quick with the ball in his hands, he can get into the lane at will, and he is pretty damn good at running the pick and roll. Holiday is a pretty good distributor, has a pretty good handle, and is a guy who can really defend (which is something we need). 


We may need size in this draft, but there won't be any good size available for us to draft in the 1st round. Jordan Hill? He is raw, and is a project. DeJuan Blair? He isn't even that big, plus at best he is a smaller version of David Lee. With 3 PG's available that fit our offensive system I think we should select a PG with the 8th pick.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What's up with all this Stephen Curry hate knickstorm, 

I believe HB's point about the teammates, in which i totally agree 100%, was that his teammates were better last year with Jason Richards, and the other senior they had, but just because they were better does not mean that they were really elite eight quality. They were that MAINLY because Stephen Curry. As their team got appreciably worse this year, he just couldn't do everything. I mean if you watched the games you HAD to see that Davidson pretty much blew, except for him. 

And c'mon with that Boobie talk man, i can see you compare them cause they're shooters, but c'mon. You're comparing him, an All Big 12 3rd Teamer! to an All-American 1st teamer. Boobie never made it farther than the elite eight either and that was with LaMarcus Aldridge. 

Anyways, I agree with BBall, that there are better fits for the Knicks such as Flynn, Jrue, maybe even Jennings if he can up that shot of his..but a Stephen Curry get is not bad at all. I just think Steph is better served on a team that can help ease some of the ball handling responsibilities that has size such as a Memphis with Mayo at the 2, playing the one in spots.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link



> "We can't draft you," D'Antoni said.
> 
> A perplexed Curry, who has made it clear the Knicks would be his preferred destination, offered a quizzical, "Why?"
> 
> "Because," D'Antoni continued, " Allan Houston said he doesn't want to be the second-best shooter in Knicks history."





> As the Knicks attempt to set the table for a run at LeBron James in 2010, they need star-quality players like this. It helps that James and Curry are friends. Curry promised he would do his part in the recruiting process.
> 
> "I got him on the text message contact list," Curry said.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lol...*



alphaorange said:


> I never wanted Nichols in the first. I wanted him as a 2nd rounder and I still like him. Keep the faith, he'll get there. Comparing Curry to him is asinine. Gibson can't carry Curry's jock.



actually a couple of years ago you did post




> Thanks.....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now I've got to get people talking about Watkins. _I actually like Nichols as a late 1st_. Watkins is going to slip to the 2nd without a monster finish. He has bigtime athleticism and size...6'11, 255 and runs like the wind. He also is long with good coil springs. The guy is a follower and a little passive but I think ITs guys could turn him into a very good center. He has a nice touch, as well. Right now, 3.5 BPG for the year.


http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/343558-about-demetris-nichols-alphaorange.html

so much for that.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You need to get another love interest...*

I really don't like you in that way, but it is flattering the way you inject yourself in the middle of something that doesn't concern you. If you take that post in the proper context, we were talking about the Knicks pick. No where did I post we should take Demetrus with our pick. I liked him and I still like him. If he was a first, he'd still be in the league. Now, if I had the inclination, I could go back and post all of your missteps too. Trust me, you have far more than I do. Besides, all Nichols has to do is work his way onto a roster and I am vindicated. It ain't over.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Nichols was at best the third best player on a D-League team that finished fifth in the league last year. He finished in the top ten in three point shooting percentage and outside the top twenty in everything else. He's just not that good.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You need to get another love interest...*



alphaorange said:


> I really don't like you in that way, but it is flattering the way you inject yourself in the middle of something that doesn't concern you. If you take that post in the proper context, we were talking about the Knicks pick. No where did I post we should take Demetrus with our pick. I liked him and I still like him. If he was a first, he'd still be in the league. Now, if I had the inclination, I could go back and post all of your missteps too. Trust me, you have far more than I do. Besides, all Nichols has to do is work his way onto a roster and I am vindicated. It ain't over.



this would be pathetic if it weren't so funny.


----------

